# Betta at bottom of tank breathing heavily



## lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

My betta got stuck in a decoration I had in his tank. He had been stuck in it for about a day until my dad came home to smash the decoration and get him free, now he is just laying on the bottom of the tank breathing heavily. Is there anything I should do besides just letting him recuperate? Like putting him in a new tank with a new water change? I did touch him and he is able to swim.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Just let him rest. turning off the lights will help. may be a drop or two of stresscoat for the slime coat he's scraped off. check his body for damage.


----------



## lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

A part of his fin got tore off from him being in the decoration. Besides that I don't see any other damage.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I agree, stresscoat will help, that was a stressful incident and he needs to rest!


----------



## lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

The only thing I worry about is the water looks a little bit mirky from the debris from the decoration when it was broken off. Do you think I should change the water out?


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Also if you could tell us what kind of decoration it was, so to let everyone know that it could happen to thier fishy, if they possibly have the same decoration, or not to purchase it.. I would change the water, and make sure there is not broken pieces left in there at all..


----------



## lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well I can't really show you a picture of it because it was destroyed, but it was a part of the Top Fin sunken treasure 10 gallon decor kit. It was a little vase.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Part of his Fin ripped off, right?
To make it heal faster, you need EXTRA CLEAN water and Aquarium Salt.
The BEST temperature is 76F-80F. 
The sign of Healing Fins is that there is like a Clear, Translucent Film where the rip, or rot was. Be careful with an open wound.
And make sure that he is Stress-Free. Good Luck!!!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

_I sure hope your fishy gets well soon, and thanks for the update.._


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

is it like part of the decor thats making the water murky? if so, ur fish could be breathing in plastic shards every time he breathes! move him immediately! 

if not, it should NOT be murky, if you aren't willing to drink it, its too dirty!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

not to sound harsh.. just saiyin


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

The one on the right, yes?
I would say move him, but ask Old Fish Lady (OFL) she'll be better able to help.

I'd suggest at least lowering the water level so it's easier for him to get up to breathe.


----------



## lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep the one on the right is it. :?

He's doing a lot better, he is actually swimming around now, its a miracle he survived after all that trauma. The only problem he has now is it looks like he may have a bladder disorder. every time he swims he gradually sinks down and he is turning to one side a little bit.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

some clean water, and a little aquarium salt will help ( 1tbs per 5 gallons) and stress coat if you have it.


----------



## lukester852 (Apr 12, 2012)

I read that fasting a betta for 3 days and putting them on a pea diet could correct bladder disorder. Is that recommended? or is there a better way?

I did add stress coat to his tank today, ill look into getting some aquarium salt.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

peas are not very good, try feeding cucumber or blanched lettuce


----------

